# $1000 limit on new setup. Help me spend it.



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm moving across the US from Arizona to Charlotte, North Carolina. I had to sell and give up my 2 tanks here along with a bunch of my accessories. My wife has given me a $1000 budget to build a whole new setup. How should I spend it?

Here is what I need:

tank: acrylic preferably. Should I go overflow with a sump?
filtration: Ehiem only, but which one(s). I want at least 4 turnovers/hour
lighting: MH preferred, but HQI may do. I've done 4x ODNO before, and it was as pricey as PC.
heater: perhaps get a Thermofilter from Eheim? Or do I get a simple submersible or two?
stand: DIY perhaps, but a nice stand will help my wife see the tank as more than "his hobby"
substrate: 
plants: I think I have a decent LFS nearby, but I haven't checked them out yet. Otherwise, places like AZ Garden will get me up and running ASAP
fish: maybe it's time to give my livebearers a break and try some tetras or others
ferts: I have some GW ferts leftover, but I'll need more 
CO2: I don't have anything yet. I don't think I'll do DIY 2L bottle anymore unless I have to.
fish food:
Etc: scrubbers, nets, timer for lights, etc.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow the wife gave the go ahead. Feels good. Your lucky.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A lot depends on the tank size. A 250 gallon tank could use up that $1000 all by itself! But, a 10 gallon tank would allow you to go all ADA with everything else.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I personally would go with something like a 75 if you only get 1 tank, and try to squeeze in money, but if you want to go high quality stuff all the way, I'd say something about a 20. 
Substrate is pretty damn expensive too O_O


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

If you have the room, absolutely go for a 75g!!!!!

My scheme would be to splurge on the most essential components that establish & drive the system first. I would go extreme budget on things that can be altered later. Even a filter can be somewhat easily changed. *But now get the best, big tank, lights & CO2.* The size tank, lighting and CO2 will set the standard & base line for your system. Substrate can be changed later. Driftwood types & styles....later. Even stuff the tank w/ Hygrophilas, Bacopas & crypts at first. You can easily add in plants over a period of several months. Especially in the spring and fall you can very safely ship from fellow hobbiest here in the Swap and Shop. Same w/ the fish....start cheap; then change six months later...or even a year! (Of course, personally I would'nt count fish as a cost of the project. When you re-do a kitchen do you count the contents of your fridge in that budget?)

You'd save a lot if you go with a glass tank:
75g glass tank: $165 ( one of my LFS has on sale now for $129)

Lights: $400 --- go TeK!!!: Approx $300 for fixture & $100 for bulbs
Read specs here (but shop around for best price):
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewitem.aspx?idproduct=SL2117
This is for 4 bulb fixture....if you want SUPER BRIGHT --Constant balance & care go for 6 & add $100

CO2 - ABSOLUTELY: $200
Check out Rex: 
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html
$140 shipped (still need CO2 tank - budget $60)

While you're ordering that regulator from Rex he also has the ferts you need:
Combo pack: $20

I'd like a pH controller to assist w/ the CO2 - $120:
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...de=mi_sms122&Category_Code=j2&Product_Count=0

Big Al's 
Filter: Filstar XP3 $139
Heater: Hydor inline:$37
While your at Big Al's get a drop checker too: $7
http://www.bigalsonline.com/

Substrate: 100# Pool filter sand $10

I myself _love_ SMS it's almost as cheap if you can locate it. HOWEVER, it will throw off your Kh & pH for several month making your pH controller ineffective.

Also, no need for a diffuser. I've been bubbling my CO2 straight into the intake on my Filstar for two years now...no problemo. Again, change it later if you like.

OKAY, we're over budget by about $100. Well...project/home-improvement rule #1...every project will cost *TWICE* as much as you're estimating and take *THREE* times as long to complete!!!!!

You could drop the pH controller initially and manually set & monitor your CO2.

We also don't have a stand yet!!! Here's where I'm brilliant! Just get cinderblocks and 2x4 from the builder's supply. Set it up just like that when the little ladies not at home! Be sure to get the tank in place and filled with water while she's out. Then when she sees the eyesore your budget will be upgraded for a fancy stand![smilie=u: Tell her you were hoping she could help you staple some curtain fabric around the bottom to make it look pretty. Then take her with you to a nice aquarium store and wishfully ooohhh and aahhh over a nice wood stand.

Fish- I love the Emperor tetras:
[URL]http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_palmeri.php[/URL]
Then throw in any of the Dwarf Cichlids for some personality:
http://www.dwarfcichlid.com/index.php
(Depending on your water parameters esp., Kh & Gh I'd go with some of the more robust species Apisto cactouides or borelli, or Bolivian Rams over the GBR [they need higher temps & soft water].)


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

There are a few places you can save a LOT of money. First I would do some DIY lighting, its so easy to do and would save lots O money. Co2? Well. Rena XP3 for filter. $1000 can get you some nice equipment if you buy the correct stuff the first time.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

ADA 90P, TEK lights, Amazonia, Pressurized CO2, DIY Stand, Ehiem 2026.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I second the 90P... I got to see one of those today... wow. Gorgeous tank. I didn't care so much for the care put into keeping the tank though... sigh... someday I'll have the space and budget for a 120P


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

O_O
I forgot about ada tanks! Go for one of those xD I'm gonna get myself a 60p some time soon too xD


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> ADA 90P, TEK lights, Amazonia, Pressurized CO2, DIY Stand, Ehiem 2026.


Ok, with that you are at a grand, and that is without Co2! I know this because this is my exact shopping list I am putting together now. Add in Co2 and it's going to be over $1,200.00.

Unless that is you might know where I can get a deal 

But I do have to agree with Ghazanfar, that is my ideal setup. After all, once you make the initial buy, you can always..."add" some stuff on later. All top end equipment too. Your wife doesn't read this forum does she??? j/k. Looking forward to hear what you choose.

Todd


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, a little shopping around may help bring the price down. A slghtly used Eheim, CO2 setup should bring the cost down a little. But you're right - it may go slightly over. But what I detailed above is one of my exact setups - and its perfect


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for all of the suggestions so far. My price range has changed, and for the better. I just moved here to Charlotte, NC and my wife and I have been out house hunting for the past 2 weeks. She wants to move close to the city and I want to be closer to my work. We compromised: we live where she wants to and I get another $1000 for my "hobby". And our new house is right down the road (~5 miles) from Fintastic, which is a GREAT LFS.

So we are up to a $2000 budget. I've already spent some of it:

125g tank and stand (craigslist): $500
Coralife Aqualight Pro 72" w/ bad PC bulbs (ebay): $550 shipped
Eheim Pro3e 2078 w/ media (Big Al's): $475

I think I can get the 4 96W PC bulbs to go into the fixture for about $150 total (hopefully less). The fixture is also missing the legs, so I'll have to spend another $15 for those.

So that's $1675 so far.

CO2: I still need a CO2 regulator and controller, which I think I'll send the business to Orlando. Unless anybody has other ideas?

Substrate: I've had good success using un-fertilized potting soil as a substrate possibly mixing in some sand. 

Plumbing: I saw some photos of a member here using PVC piping in place of the soft green tubing that comes with the Eheim. I love that, and I think I can probably do it with $30 in materials.

Heating: I think I have a few heaters in storage, but I like the idea of using an inline heater.

Fish and plants will have to come later as I think I'm at my budget or pretty close. However, I think I can talk the lil' lady into getting something to start me off.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

That is probably the same tank I had been looking at wishing I had room for.


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

Dont spend $ on a ph controller your really dont need it , invest it on a drop checker and 2 inline heaters instead; Inline heaters are worth it

For that size of tank u should get another canister like a 2117 classic to help move water/co2 around the tank efficiently , put the canister on the other side of the tank and get a mini manifold to feed two co2 lines for a large aquarium(which orlando can do)


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep your eyes on craigslist. Today there are some chiclids for give away.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/
for CO2 regulator & checkvalve & tubing (don't forget to budget for a CO2 tank). I'd feed, via airstone, into the eheim. Same place for dry ferts - cheap. 2 starter packs should last you a long time.

Plants - buy from the boards - here, AC, ebay... lots of good plants, cheap. Don't forget to show your (new) local clubs some love if there's any auctions or meets coming up.

Substrate - you going NPT? (peat, soil, fine gravel) or high tech? (many options including eco-complete, flourite, quartz or just good ol' pool filter sand) - at any rate, you'll need a lot.

Also - keep a little $ in reserve for any "unexpected" expenses and future fish purchases.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

I wouldnt waste cash on any of the ADA hardware. Sure Its quality stuff but if you have a budget, its simply kind of dumb to spend money for something when you can get something else comparable minus the name for way less. The ADA tanks are nice but you can get other acrylic tanks for way less. I would def use the aquasoil, but you dont really need anything else from them. Even the ferts are a waste, you can get the same things in raw powder dirt cheap. I would get a nice size acrylic maybe a 75 gall, a Big RENA or Jebo/odyssea filter (or eheim if you have to), find a good quality MH lamp on ebay or such, DEF a pressurized CO2 system. DEf! I would never use DIY Co2 with that kind of high lighting or that big a tank. If your going with something that big, spend the coin and get a pressurized system, they are affordable. YOu such be able to put together something real nice for that budget especially if you go DIY on the stand. I would spend a dime of that on the fish or any Livestock. Get your tank setup with plants and worry about the livestock after, especially since you can add as you go and as your future finances allow. Plus its more fun that way. Enjoy!!:heh:


----------

